# My PC keeps shutting down without warning.



## stupidhardware (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello, I'm a bit of a computer newbie. I know the basic components of my computer and what every piece is, I just don't know how to figure out what's wrong with my computer.

A little more than a year ago I purchased an eMachines Pentium® Dual-Core CPU E2210 @ 2.20GHz for pretty cheap since my old computer was too slow to handle gaming. I've used it sparingly over the past year, usually just to play games or basic school presentations.

I did some reading on my computer prior to the release of Diablo III and found out I needed to update my gfx card. I bought a nice one on sale, installed it, everything worked fine for about six weeks. About a week into playing Diablo, my computer just started randomly shutting down, whether I was gaming or just surfing the web. 

My initial thought was that it was the video card. I removed it, but the situation continued. Then I made the connection that it commonly happens when I'm listening to music, in ventrilo/teamspeak, or on boot-up. So I went out and purchased a new soundcard. This seemed to have solved the problem for about a day... then it happened again. So I figured it may be an issue with the heatsink/fan. So I went out and purchased a new one, and it made no difference. 

My friend suggested that it's a hardware problem. I've run multiple virus scans, etc, and nothing has come up. I'm curious if it's the power supply, but the shut downs are so infrequent. Sometimes it won't happen for hours on end, and sometimes it will shut down five times on start-up.

I'm all out of options. I can't really afford a new PC, although I fear that is what I may have to resort to. I figure I have a nice soundcard and gfx card, despite the money spent, but I'm really not looking to spend MORE money on a power supply or other hardware just to have the problem persist. 

If anyone has any suggestions, they would be much appreciated. I'm not sure what other information I can or should provide, but if I need to, I'd be glad to. Thank you very much!


----------



## prat80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Check the temperature of the CPU and graphics card. Clean your PC if there is so much of dusts.Either you can check the temperature from BIOS or installing a hardware monitor.


----------



## stupidhardware (Jun 3, 2012)

What are your recommendations on checking temperature? I heard Speedfan was the best. 

I clean my computer once a month, so that isn't the issue. It's very clean in there. If the temperature is high, is there a way to adjust my fan or do I need a new one?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First thought is you upgraded the PSU and are using a low quality underpowered PSU.
We need to know what we're working with to assist you effectively.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

stupidhardware said:


> What are your recommendations on checking temperature? I heard Speedfan was the best.
> 
> I clean my computer once a month, so that isn't the issue. It's very clean in there. If the temperature is high, is there a way to adjust my fan or do I need a new one?


Speedfan is for fans and not to be relied upon for accurate Temp/Voltage readings. The Bios is usually the most accurate.


----------



## stupidhardware (Jun 3, 2012)

How do I access the Bios?

My PSU is a 250 watt.

eMachines ET1810-03R Desktop PC - Intel Pentium Dual Core E2210 2.20GHz, 3GB DDR2, 320GB SATA, DVDRW, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, White is my model.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

stupidhardware said:


> My PSU is a 250 watt.


250W is not even close to enough power for a dedicated GPU and I would strongly suggest you remove the GPU until you get a good quality PSU with sufficient power for your hardware.
Brand & Model of the GPU you installed?


----------



## stupidhardware (Jun 3, 2012)

XFX Radeon HD 6570.

When I purchased the GFX card from Best Buy, I brought the associate my computer specs and he assured me it would be fine with my unit and my given PSU, despite my questioning if it was enough.

What would you recommend for a sufficient watts for this card and for gaming (please keep in mind I am also running a decent sound card)? I've been looking at 400 W PSU. I've found some on the cheaper side, including a 600 W for around thirty dollars, even though I still need to make sure it will fit in my system.

Also, I realize nothing is a guarantee, but could the root of my problem simply be my PSU wattage is not enough?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A salesperson will tell about anything so they can sell a product.
There are no good quality 600W PSU's for $30.
You need to be at 550W minimum with a good quality PSU for the 6570.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's.
I would be very confident in saying your PSU is the problem and you definitely need to replace yours to avoid damage that can/will be caused by using a low quality underpowered PSU.
Best bang for buck 550W: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## stupidhardware (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you very much!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

